

Intel CEO says Windows 8 is not ready - molmalo
http://news.cnet.com/8301-10805_3-57520193-75/intel-ceo-slams-windows-8-says-its-not-ready-report/

======
ditoa
Well "slams" isn't exactly accurate however he is right in saying Windows 8 is
still a pretty big work in progress for Microsoft however they had to release
this year. It is a stable OS however it is a little schizophrenic to use with
the awkward way that Metro (Modern UI) has been crowbarred into it.

In my opinion Windows 8 is more of a technology/strategy preview and not a
"real" Windows release. I have been running the RTM since it hit MSDN and it
is fine to use as a primary OS however it isn't all that nice to use as your
primary OS. There are so many rough edges and inconsistency’s it is quite
frustrating to use at times. However this is Microsoft trying to work out how
Windows will work on tablet/touch based devices so it is to be expected.

Other than developers wanting to get used to some of the new development
options available with WinRT and people who want Windows on a tablet and not
iOS or Android I don't see any real reasons to upgrade from Windows 7.
Especially as Windows 7 is a nicer experience for desktop/laptop users IMHO.

~~~
teamonkey
Every version of Windows has been much improved by the first service pack. I
think the first point release will be where we start to see a better
integration of the two halves of the UI.

~~~
xradionut
Vista's service pack was Windows 7.

------
b4c0n
Typical cnet article "INTEL CEO SLAMS WINDOWS 8", and I quote directly from
the article:

"... Otellini also said releasing Windows 8 before it's completely ready is
the correct decision to help Microsoft and the PC makers compete against Apple
during the key holiday season. He added that Microsoft can make changes after
Windows 8 ships, the report said."

~~~
mtgx
Of course Otellini is saying that. He's becoming desperate about PC sales, and
he wants something to boost the sales as soon as possible, and because Windows
8 is probably the _only_ chance Intel has to enter the tablet market, although
even that isn't guaranteed. That doesn't mean Microsoft should make the whole
mass-market beta-testers.

~~~
mc32
Yes, but regardless of how Otellini feels, he never said what they said he had
said. So it's very deceptive.

------
ladzoppelin
I am actually pretty impressed with it on my 2006 computer. It's quicker then
7 and looks better. I am also surprised how well the mouse works on "metro"
apps without a touch screen. The bottom line is that MS made changes to the
traditional desktop, kernel and file system that make Windows 8 worth the
upgrade.

~~~
gizzlon
Sure it's not just faster because it's a clean install?

~~~
ditoa
My main computer is a 3½ year old Dell laptop (2.5Ghz C2D, 4GB RAM) and
Windows 8 boots and runs a little smoother than Windows 7 does. Not enough for
me to stick with 8 though, I am quite happy to keep it restricted to a virtual
machine.

------
kyriakos
He hardly 'slammed it'. He actually agrees with Microsoft's decision to
release it.

~~~
lmkg
"Slams" is a word that appears in headlines more than it deserves, because
it's short. It helps that it's dramatic, but mostly just because it's short.
"Woes" is another extremely common one, and you see "Woos" a lot during
election season.

------
shunny14
Have to agree. Recently I used a Windows 8 Samsung tablet at a Microsoft
Store. As much as I love Microsoft, I still feel the whole Metro paradigm is a
slight mistake. They are closing the doors to the tried-and-true interface
that Windows users have grown to love by trying to wall people into Metro.
Frankly, "Desktop" is almost unusuable without a Start Menu button. You can't
get into Computer Properties easily (usually right-click Computer on Start
Menu). Control Panel is not obvious. It's virtually impossible to pin things
on the dock unless you can find a way to open them. Businesses aren't going to
upgrade unless someone uses a touch-screen or tablet (and even then it's
doubtful).

They should be trying to make users WANT to use Metro--instead of forcing them
into it. It's beautiful, great for tablets, and has the apps people crave. I'm
not sure what they mean by "tested and ready", because I can't be the only
person who has brought this up on the Internets and I'm sure they've discussed
this internally. As a Windows-fan, they're losing me. And like in politics, if
you've lost your base, you've lost.

~~~
ditoa
If you right click on the bottom left corner (where the start menu button
was/where the start page icon appears) you will get a context menu with most
of the things you could want such as Computer Management, Command Prompt, etc.

~~~
shunny14
Thanks, I forgot about this during my playtest. They couldn't have put an icon
there or something?

Frankly the easiest way to get around is Win+R if you know the right
shortcuts.

------
eckyptang
I'd agree. It doesn't feel finished yet. I think the OEMs will be all over it
customising it which is going to ruin the experience.

~~~
michielvoo
With the defaults in place (boot to Metro Start Screen), my guess (hope) is
that OEMs will customize it with Windows 8 Apps _. Because these apps are
sandboxed, it should be really easy to remove them without leaving traces
behind (except for files in ~/AppData probably).

_ Their apps certainly have more impact on the Start Screen and the full
screen 'immersive' experience should appeal to consumers (an OEM would hope).

------
JonnieCache
This is spam. Here's the original source:
[http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-09-25/windows-8-bugs-
plag...](http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-09-25/windows-8-bugs-plaguing-
microsoft-intel-ceo-said-to-tell-staff.html)

Can we somehow vote cnet off the planet? And ZDNet, and the other ones my mind
has blocked out from the trauma.

